# Omega One Pellets are Amazing!



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh my gosh, we bought Omega One pellets for my betta and he loves them! I totally recommend these for anyone with a betta. 

They're smaller than a lot of other pellets, and porous so they absorb water faster and don't have so much air in them. And they're a lot easier for Ninja Dude to eat than the other pellets I used to give him.

He gets so excited when I am about to feed him. He loves them! And they even smell like quality food. The other food we've bought him all smells kind of gross. But Omega One smells like it'd be delicious if I was a fish.

Anyone else use this brand?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Where'd you buy it at? I'm thinking of ditching my food. =/ My betta doesn't really eat much and I believe it's due to the size and taste of the pellets I'm giving him now. =/

thanks btw I was about to start a new thread addressing my betta's bad eating habbits but I think I'll just watch this one! =]


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

I bought it here: http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=10114

These pellets are great!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

it says that they're flakes though... are they really pellets?


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

Whoops sorry. They're these. xD

http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=10534

They're great! Your betta will love them!


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah, OmegaOne Betta Buffet Pellets are a good quality food with whole meats--I also use and recommend them.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Adastra said:


> Yeah, OmegaOne Betta Buffet Pellets are a good quality food with whole meats--I also use and recommend them.


I use & recommend them also. Of course, I also feed other stuff to give them a varied diet, but that's just me.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Ah! =] Sweet! =] Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll have to try them too. I just got Atison's pellets and they're also tiny and everyone seems to dig them. But I like variety.


----------



## BettiBetta (Jun 28, 2010)

I bought Omega One Betta pellets and darn my bettas turned their noses up at them. So I ended up feeding them to my goldfish!:-?
I must have weird bettas...but Aqueon betta pellets they love!!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

BettiBetta, I think I would be careful feeding them to your goldies - too much protien for them, I'm thinking.


----------



## BettiBetta (Jun 28, 2010)

Too late! Already gone!:lol:
I only fed them once or twice a week and I have to say the orandas did sprout more wen!;-)


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

BettiBetta said:


> Too late! Already gone!:lol:
> I only fed them once or twice a week and I have to say the orandas did sprout more wen!;-)


Glad to hear it! 

Hey, maybe you have hit on something - feed them betta pellets a once/twice a week as a treat & get more wen!!!! :lol:


----------



## BettiBetta (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah! I am going to buy them Omega One goldfish food since they LOVED the betta pellets so much!
I do think the Omega One is an excellent product for bettas, I sadly could not get my picky eaters to try one!


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

That stinks that they're so picky. How many foods did you have to go through before you found one they'd eat?

I'm so glad mine's not a picky fish. I'd have to spank his bottom. Hehe.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

What the heck is wen??? (i dont own gold fish so yeah )


----------



## BettiBetta (Jun 28, 2010)

Amour,
I tried about 6 different brands and even bloodworms! Those guyz wouldn't touch any of it! After a week I was almost in tears, I thought they were just going to die of starvation!! Then I tried the Aqueon pellets and bingo! Just like that they started eating!

Mary,
A wen is the spongy, hat on top of the orandas head!


----------



## BettiBetta (Jun 28, 2010)

Here is apicture of one of my orandas and as you can see the spongy growth on the top of her head is called a wen.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

VERY good lookin' goldie, Betti!!!

Do you give them heat? I have read the fancies like it warmer than comets & kois.


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

Aren't grey goldfish malnurished because they don't have enough light or poor nutrition so their scales turn grey?


----------



## BettiBetta (Jun 28, 2010)

No the grey color is called Blue.
My Blue oranda is not malnourished, she gets a variety of the best of fresh and frozen foods as well as several kinds of the best pelleted formulas and my aquarium lights are sun glo lights which are on about 8-12 hours a day.
Her bronze saddle on her back is a fault tho I think. But I don't care I love her anyway!


----------



## BettiBetta (Jun 28, 2010)

Lion Mom,
Thank you! Her name is Blueberry.
I don't heat my goldfish tanks. They stay around 70 degrees all year long. I think for goldfish keeping a tank on the cooler side is better.
Goldfish use alot of oxygen and warmer water contains less disolved oxygen. Unlike bettas, goldfish cannot breathe atmospheric air, they can only breathe through their gills.


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

Wait so there's an actual color of goldfish that's blue? She's so pretty! Congrats. I didn't mean to imply that she wasn't taken care of correctly by you. I just thought that she might have had a bad previous owner or something.

Are blue goldfish expensive?


----------



## BettiBetta (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes, a Blue Oranda is on the rarer side and they cost anywhere from $25-$30 around here. I had never seen one in person before, so when I saw her I snatched her up quite quickly! I also, add a special water condtioner to my orandas water. It puts vitamins and minerals that get depleted back into their water.
No, she was taken very well care of by her previous owner so she could be sold for a good price to me! LOL


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

BettiBetta said:


> Lion Mom,
> Thank you! Her name is Blueberry.
> I don't heat my goldfish tanks. They stay around 70 degrees all year long. I think for goldfish keeping a tank on the cooler side is better.
> Goldfish use alot of oxygen and warmer water contains less disolved oxygen. Unlike bettas, goldfish cannot breathe atmospheric air, they can only breathe through their gills.


That I knew (about them not breathing air like bettas do) :-D

Thanks for the info - we keep our house at 68F in winter. Too cold? 

Min. tank size?

Always wanted a nice goldie, but when I researched on a goldie forum, they made it sound SO complicated, I said the heck with it!!! 

Sorry for hi-jacking the thread!!!


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

Aww no don't worry about hi-jacking the thread. Hehe. I learned a bit about goldfish and now when I get into a place where I can get a huge 40 gallon tank, I'm gonna get me one of those pretty blue goldfish.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I think I'm gonna get a 10 or 20 gallon one day and get a goldfish or 2! =] They're so pretty! WOW! You got a blue one! =D She's so pretty! I LIKE her saddle! =] If anything it makes her more magical! =]


----------



## BettiBetta (Jun 28, 2010)

awww...Thanx guyz!
Goldfish are very hardy and easy keepers. IMO! 
10 gallons per fish tho, is the minimum of water per fish.
They are very friendly and will eat out of your fingers or hand.
They let you pet or pat them too.
65-75 degrees are just right for a goldfish. They can even live in freezing water up to 90 degrees. I have a pond too and some stay out there all year round.
The orandas are a bit more touchy. They do best in a steady temperature with not any great fluctuations. 
I just love their cute fat faces and their little "top hat" they wear!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks so much for all the info, Betti!!!! 

After looking at a zillion pictures - LOL - my personal favorite are the calico fantails. I have a 30 gal. sitting empty in the basement. Is that big enough for two or would it be better to just have one in that size tank? 

Again, thank you SOOOOOO much for all your helpful information. 

P.S. Do you make a gel food for your goldies? I read about doing that & was wondering how many people actually do that!!


----------



## BettiBetta (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Lion Mom,
You could have 2-3 goldfish in your 30 gallon aquarium.
Remember goldfish like company of their own kind, can grow up to 12 inches!, can live for 30 years if taken well care of, and need a varied diet, including live or frozen live food as well as a staple pellet, fresh, spinach or red lettices chopped, varies worms, peas popped out of their skin, fresh orange, just the pulpy part and any sea food you would eat, shrimp, clams, oysters, and I catch mine flies. They love brine shrimp, bloodworms,and mosquito larvae.
I don't know of anyone that makes their own food but some books I have do have some recipes in them. The staple pellet like Aqueon, Omega One are already balanced so I just feed them cuz easier.
You will need a good filter, and extra aeration in the form of a air pump and air stone. I use an Aqueon 55 gallon in my 30 gallon tank.
Also, goldfish love live plants and live plants will help absorb some of the nitrates and compete with algae for nutrients.
I love goldfish, some of mine are over 11 years old.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info, Betti!!! 

So it sounds like two fantails would be fine in a 30 gal. Not to worry about filtration - I have so many back-up filters not being used, it's not even funny!!! Yes, I am paranoid about a filter malfunction - LOL!!!! 

Now, just to figure out where to set UP the 30 gal. amongst my 11 OTHER tanks without the husband blowing a gasket!!!!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aqueon pellets are good! I got Omega One flakes but I didn't try them yet. (yes I mean the fish).


----------

